# Anyone near Portadown, Dungannon wanting to meet up in a group?



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

I am hoping *if the interest is there * to run a patient support group meeting at Craigavon Area Hospital on *Wednesday 6th February at 7.00pm*. At the meeting there will be leaflets, mags, book lists etc and most importantly a chance to chat to others in the same situation. I have gone through fertility treatment so I know what it is like. If you are intersted can you please send me a quick email and I can give you more details. I will also confirm with you in the email if it will definitely run. Thanks Sharon ([email protected])


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Any chance of a group being organised in Omagh?  I don't have the skills to help run one but DH and I would go to one if one could be started.  Is there some issue which prevents there being a group in Omagh?


----------

